# Anzahl Tage zwischen zwei Kalenderdaten



## Leroy42 (18. Apr 2007)

Sehe ich das richtig, daß es weder in GregorianCalendar
noch in Calendar noch in Date eine Methode zur Bestimmung
der Anzahl Tage zwischen zwei Instanzen von GregorianCalendar gibt.  ???:L   

Muß ich dann wirklich die Millisekunden beider Kalenderdaten
bestimmen und daraus die Anzahl vergangener Tage (24*60*60*1000 ms) errechnen?


----------



## Guest (18. Apr 2007)

Richtig erkannt. Allerdings kann es hier oft zu Problemen kommen (unterschiedliche Zeitzonen, Sommer-/Winterzeit, etc.). Wenn man es ganz sauber haben möchte wird es sehr schnell komplexer als man denkt.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Apr 2007)

Millisekunden von beiden geben lasse, subtrahieren, neues Date erstellen.


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> unterschiedliche Zeitzonen



Trifft nicht zu!



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sommer-/Winterzeit



Das stimmt. Muß ich mir mal genau überlegen.

Danke!


----------



## DP (18. Apr 2007)

```
System.out.println((int)((myGregorianCalendar1.getTimeInMillis() - myGregorianCalendar2.getTimeInMillis()) / 86400000));
```


----------



## sparrow (18. Apr 2007)

Das ist ein ziemlich interessantes, hoch komplexes Thema.
GregorianCalendar ist schon eine ziemlich gute Implementierung eines Datum-Objekts.
Gerade bei Daten in der Vergangenheit müsste man sehr viel bedenken wenn man eine Differenz zwischen 2 Daten berechnet,   Hier eine Seite die einige der Probleme gut beschreibt.
Bei aktuellen Daten sollte die Umrechnung in Millisekunden problemlos funktionieren.


Gruß
Sparrow


----------

